# ISO Pudding Recipes



## Michelemarie (Jan 9, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the right place for this thread - so I apologize if I started it in the wrong place.  

I have alot of milk to use up, does anyone have a good pudding recipe - preferably vanilla but any flavor would do. Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 9, 2007)

Michele, I'm going to move this out to the general desserts forum since you want more than pie or pastry filling.  I'll post a couple recipes in a minute too!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks so much PA Baker!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 9, 2007)

It's not vanilla, but it's very good!

*Lemon Pudding*
¾ c sugar
¼ c cornstarch
2 ½ c milk
3 large egg yolks, lightly beaten
2 Tbsp finely grated lemon zest
Pinch salt
½ c fresh lemon juice
2 Tbsp unsalted butter, at room temperature

Whisk the sugar and the cornstarch together in a medium saucepan.  Add the milk and whisk until smooth.  Add the egg yolks, zest, and salt and cook, stirring frequently at first and constantly towards the end, over medium heat until thickened enough to thickly coat the back of spoon.

Remove the pan from the heat and stir in the lemon juice and butter.  Pour through a strainer into a large serving bowl or 4 individual serving dishes.

Let cool to room temperature.  Chill, loosely covered, for at least 2 hours and up to 3 days or until set and thoroughly chilled.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds great! Thank you so much! What if I left out the lemon and added vanilla? I am not sure as 1/2 cup of liquid is alot to leave out, what are your thoughts?


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 9, 2007)

Michele, you might want to try this easy 19th century English pudding:

QUEEN OF PUDDINGS

450ml (3/4 pint) milk
25gm (1oz) butter
Grated rind of 1/2 lemon
2 eggs, separated
50gm (2oz) castor sugar
75gm (3oz) fresh white breadcrumbs
30ml (2 tbsp) red jam

1. In a saucepan, heat milk, butter and lemon rind.
2. Beat the egg yolk with 1 oz sugar and stir into the milk.
3. Strain milk mixture, add breadcrumbs and pour into a 1.1 liter (2 pint) ovenproof dish.
4. Bake in the oven at 180 degrees C/350 degrees F for 25-30 minutes or until set.
5. Meanwhile, warm jam and spread over the pudding.
6. Whisk egg white with the remaining sugar until stiff.
7. Spread meringue on top of jam and bake for another 15-20 minutes.  Pudding is ready when the meringue is lightly browned.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 9, 2007)

oh Boufa, I cut and pasted that one.......Thanks!

But here is a recipe for Creamy Vanilla Pudding

1/3 C. sugar
2 T. cornstarch
1/8 t. salt

2 C. milk

2 egg yolks, slghtly beaten

2 T. butter
2 t. vanilla

Mix sugar, cornstarch and salt in a 2 quart saucepan.  Stir in the milk gradually.  Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and boils.  Boil and stir for one minute.  Stir at least 1/2 of this hot mixture into the egg yolks.  Blend this back into saucepan.  Boil and stir one minute.  Remove from heat and stir in butter and vanilla.  Pour into dessert dishes and refrigerate.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> oh Boufa, I cut and pasted that one.......Thanks!
> 
> But here is a recipe for Creamy Vanilla Pudding
> 
> ...


Beth,
this looks just the thing for a treat for the kids and ME    They all love something sweet in the afternoons after naps and this will be perfect..Even Olivia can have some of this..Thank you
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2007)

Lemon and vanilla... we'll have to try both of those !!  Yummmmy!!!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 9, 2007)

*Death by vanilla pudding*

1 cup Tapioca; small pearl
1 quart Whole cream
2 cup Water
¼teaspoon Salt
1 cup Sugar; brown
4 Eggs; large
3 teaspoon vanilla 

soak tapioca in 2 cups cold water in refrigerator overnight. Drain and place in a large sauce pan with cream and 2 cups water. Bring to a boil, add sugar and vanilla slowly, stirring the whole time (it will get very thick very fast and lump if you don't) Beat eggs to a froth, add to pudding mixture. Simmer for 5 minutes (until eggs are set with the rest of the pudding) Chill overnight, warm each serving (microwave works best) and serve. This is a very rich pudding. Most people will not want very much, however they will savor each bite! If you do not chill the pudding overnight you are missing the chance to taste the best vanilla pudding you have ever allowed you pallet to enjoy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2007)

This is a closely guarded secret...kept in the safe...But becasue of who it is..MM...

Uncle Bob's World Famous Banana Pudding...

1 qt whole milk
1 can Evaporated milk
3 cups sugar
4 Tbls Corn starch
5 egg yolks
1 stick butter..no subsitute
1 Tbl vanilla
Bananas...as many or as few as you like.

Put all of the milk in a sauce pan...reserving 3/4 cup
heat until just warm...Mix dry stuff, eggs, and 3/4 cup milk in a bowl.
Add to the warm milk stirring constantly until mixture thickens..Usually just before it boils..Remove from heat and stir in butter and vanilla. Cool slightly..

Start with a layer vanilla wafers on the bottom of your dish..then bananas..the pudding mixture...Repeat untill all pudding is used.
Top with whipped cream (the best)...or if you wanna.. use the whites for meringue..
Best several hours later...Refrigerate if you have any left....


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for your wonderful recipes! They all sound fantastic!  I better get cooking!


----------



## Lynan (Jan 9, 2007)

My contribution Michelemarie, an old, very simple dessert that seperates into two layers. Great with tinned/or homecooked fruit. (Especially black plums. )

*Spanish Cream*

*1 Tbsp Gelatine*
*2 Tbsps Water*
*2 Cups Milk*
*2 Eggs, separated*
*1/4 Cup Sugar*
*1 Tsp Vanilla Essence ( but pure if possible)*

*Combine gelatine and water then leave to swell for 10 minutes. Heat milk in top of a double boiler until almost to the boil. In a separate bowl beat the egg yolks and sugar until thick and pale. Pour heated milk onto the yolk/sugar mix. Return to top of double boiler. Cook over a low heat stirring constantly until mix is thick enough to coat back of your wooden spoon. Remove from heat and stir in the vanilla.*
*Dissolve gelatine mix over a bowl of hot water and stir into the custard mixture. Chill until it has the consistency of raw egg whites.*
*Beat the 2 egg whites until stiff and fold into chilled mix. Pour into a wet mold and chill until firm.*
*Unmold onto a serving plate.*
*Serves 6.*

This may seem like alot of mucking about but the end result, for so few ingredients, is just lovely.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Lynan - what is vanilla essence?


----------



## lulu (Jan 15, 2007)

I just found this thread looking for something very different and have to thank Lynan for the Spanish cream recipe.  It is one of my favourite puddings, something my mother used to make often when I was very little.  The only thing she did differntly was rather than mold it she would serve in the glass bowl she had chilled it in....makes it easier for a mid week kids pudding. Thank you for the memeory jog Lynan, I'll make this for DH very soon!


----------



## Lynan (Jan 15, 2007)

Michelemarie.....it is just vanilla out of a bottle. We call it vanilla essence. Hope you get to try the recipe, and do let us know what you think.  

Lulu....you are welcome!! Do you have the Edmonds Cookbook? It has so many of my childhood favourites in it, Spanish Cream included. And Brandy Snaps and Yoyo's and Melting Moments and Anzac Biscuits and Afghans....etc...etc...etc.

lololol


----------



## lulu (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a battered old copy of Edmonds but its in storage in UK.   Having thought about it, and sort advice here I realised I can get recipes for most things online now...but its not quite the same is it?  Things that flicking through you might be inspired to make are not necessarily what I think upo myself or reading here when planning the weeks meals!

Afgans are my DH's favourite, my mother makes them for him when ever he visits her because he loves them so much!  I have never made him Anzac biscuits, maybe i should...


----------



## Candocook (Jan 15, 2007)

You could just make creme anglaise--known in the South as boiled custard. Milk, eggs, sugar, vanilla. Cook over simmering water until it coats a spoon. Store in the fridge and drink it, pour over pound cake or use as a base for ice cream.
Milk will freeze if you have too much.

Boiled custard. DH's mother probably made the equivalent of a water tower over her lifetime!!

4C milk
1/2C sugar or to taste
6-8 egg yolks
2 tsp. vanilla

Cook over the simmering water, stirring until it coats a spoon--about 170*. Do not overheat or the eggs will scramble. You can strain after cooking to get any small bits out.​


----------



## m1i2k9e (Jan 17, 2007)

PA Baker, I used your recipe for the Lemon pudding except I decided to throw it in a chocolate crust and I must say it was one of the most delightful pies I've ever had.  It had a very refreshing taste and there was just enough chocolate to compliment it very well.


----------



## cas (Apr 19, 2007)

this recipe is for a south african milk tart ... its amazing 
I hope you like it just as much as us south africans 

*Ingredients*

*Crust*

  125 g Margarine (Butter)
  100 g Sugar
  1 Egg (Beaten)
  275 g (500 ml) Plain Flour
  10 ml Baking Powder

*Mix*

  1 Litre Milk and 125 ml Milk
  30 ml (25 g) Margarine (Butter)
  3 Eggs
  200 ml (150 g) Sugar
  40 g (80 ml) Cornflour
  Vanilla Extract

*Method*

  1.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Preheat Oven to 200° C. or Gas Mark 6
  2.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Crust: cream butter and sugar
  3.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Beat in egg
  4.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Add flour and baking powder (to a crumbly and wetish consistency)
  5.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Press into a greased baking tin and bake blind for 10 minutes
  6.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Mix: put 1 litre milk and margarine in a saucepan to boil
  7.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Separate 2 eggs
  8.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Beat egg whites to soft peaks
  9.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Mix: put 1 litre milk and margarine in a saucepan to boil
  10.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Separate 2 eggs
  11.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Whisk egg whites to soft peaks
  12.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]Mix 125 ml milk, 1 whole egg, 2 egg yolks and cornflour in a separate container
  13.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]when mixture boils remove from heat and add paste
*14.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*whisk until thick
  15.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]fold in whisk egg whites and vanilla extract
  16.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]consistency should be like custard
  17.[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]fill pastry with mix and sprinkle with cinnamon and place in refrigerator until set


----------



## lulu (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, that sounds great....I'm going to remember that and try it out soon I hope!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 19, 2007)

cas, that sounds great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi MicheleMarie I doubt you have all these ingredients on hand but when I have a lot of milk I go for this rice pudding recipe.  It is made with nothing but regular milk which sounds like you have a lot of.  

You most definitely need the nuts and cardamom (even if you skip the saffron).  It's exotic but very very good. 

Milk - I use almost 1/2 a gallon or a gallon if you have 2%.  You have to actually cook down the milk almost reduce it in half by cooking it slowly for almost half an hour to an hour.  Cook some rice (only a 1/4 cup or so until it's mushy).  Add the rice to the reduced milk and continue to cook for another 30-40 minutes (requires a good amount of elbow grease).  

Add sugar to taste, cardamom powder (freshly ground) and saffron threads (if you have it).  Cook for another 10 minutes or so until the milk is thick and coats a spoon.  

Add assorted nuts - I like sweet almonds and pistachios chopped and added to it.  Chill it prior to serving.  It is incredibly creamy and the flavors of cardamom and saffron make it almost sinfully good.  

I took it to my friends house and her husband who grew up in the farms of the midwest and had no exposure to different foods fought with his wife over it and eat it all up (he is a big guy ).


----------



## csalt (Apr 19, 2007)

*Another suggestion*
*Bread and Butter Pudding*
_2 oz dried apricots_
_Good dash of brandy_
_12 thin slices buttered white bread_
_450gm jar mince meat_
_2 oz castor sugar_
_3 large eggs_
_¼ pint double cream_
_½ pint milk_
_Demerara sugar for topping_
_Butter a shallow ovenproof dish._​_Cut the apricots into fairly small pieces and soak in the brandy._
_Cut the crusts off the bread and make them into triangular mincemeat sandwiches cut into 4. Arrange these around the ovenproof dish and scatter the apricots over the top._
_Beat the sugar, eggs, milk and cream together and pour over the bread._
_Leave to soak for at least an hour, longer if you wish._
_Sprinkle Demerara sugar over the top._
_Bake in a preheated oven at 180o/gas4/fan 160o for approx 40 mins until crisp and golden._
_Serve with crème fraiche or custard ( with some Bailey’s added to the custard)_
*I cooked this for the Village Lunch Club and they loved it.*
_and this_

Billington's - White Ladies Pudding


----------



## cas (Apr 20, 2007)

if anyone is interested in another south african sweet I've posted a recipe for koeksisters .... give it a look 

thanx 
oh and here is the picture for the milk tart .... sorry i 4got 2 put in on the recipe


----------



## jennerose (May 17, 2007)

*Caramel Custard*

Escoffier recipe:Caramel Custardis a cold dessert served at the end of the meal.It can be served with cold.It is a cool,sweet and tasty dessert.It is a dessert prepared by steaming.Its texture is soft,smooth like a velvette.

Caramel Custard: Recipe-4nos

Milk-500ml
Egg-2nos
Powder Sugar-150gms
Gelatine-5gms
Fresh red cherry-5gms
Silver foil-1/2mtr

Direction:Boil the milk and cool it.Whisk the egg and add to the cool milk.Mix it well.add the powder sugar.Melt the gelatine and cool it,add to it.Mix it gently.Melt the 10gms of sugar at 162 degree in heat.pour it in the mould and grease it.Pour the custard mixture in to it.Wrape it with the silver foil and steam it for 30mins to 45mins.Then remove from the heat.Cool it in fridge and serve it cold after demoulding it.At the top u find the carmel colour.Garnish it with fresh red cherry.serve it now.Try this


----------



## legend_018 (May 17, 2007)

I'm going to try these out some day. I love puddings.


----------

